# Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

					Be Quiet hat im Rahmen der Computex seine erste All-in-One-Wasserkühlung für Prozessoren vorgestellt. Die Silent Loop soll mit einem rückwärtigen Wasserstrom leiser sein als die Konkurrenz und erscheint in drei verschiedenen Größen. Darüber hinaus stehen nun die Lüfter des Typs Silent Wings 3 in den Startlöchern.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Da sind Pure Wings 2 und keine Silent Wings 2 verbaut


----------



## Grozz (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Vielleicht mal eine vernünftige AiO


----------



## AmraTheLion (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Toll und ich hab erst letzte Woche mein komplettes Gehäuse + CPU Kühler mit Silent Wings 2 ausgestattet


----------



## Grozz (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

14 Tage Rückgaberecht?


----------



## Knobold (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



AmraTheLion schrieb:


> Toll und ich hab erst letzte Woche mein komplettes Gehäuse + CPU Kühler mit Silent Wings 2 ausgestattet



Ist doch schon länger bekannt, dass die Silent Wings 3 bald rauskommen? Haben sich ja leider ganz schön verzögert -.-

Zunächst waren se ja nur den Netzteilen vorbehalten.


----------



## AmraTheLion (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Die kommen aber erst im August raus...ok ich schick die zurück und montier meine alten.

Die bequiet News hab ich leider nicht ganz mitverfolgt.


----------



## Malkolm (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Also diese Sache mit der rückwertigen Wasserführung halte ich nicht für plausibel.

Ich habe schon so einige laute und (vorallem) leise WaKü-System selbst getestet und verbaut, aber der CPU-Kühlkörper ist mir in keinem Fall als irgendeine Form von Geräusch- oder Vibrationsquelle aufgefallen.
Zumal die Düsenplatte ja gerade dafür sorgen soll, dass statt eines laminaren ein turbulenter Fluss entsteht, um den Wärmeübergang auf das Wasser um Größenordnungen zu erhöhen. Die Umkehr der Flussrichtung macht die Düsenplatte obsolet.

Und selbst wenn man damit die Vibrationen messbar verringern kann, so sind diese ohnehin vernachlässigbar gegenüber allem, was so eine AiO Pumpe an Vibrationen und Lärm erzeugt.


----------



## Shutterfly (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Wenn die was taugt kommt die in meinen Home-Server im Arbeitszimmer.


----------



## Chimera (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Gleicht bissel dem Modell von Fractal Design, welches ja auch mit Alphacool gebastelt wurde. Kann mich jedoch nicht an so was wie nen anderen Kreislauf erinnern: Fractal Design Kelvin S24: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkuhlung im Test. Nun, die Fractal Kelvin schnitt ja in den meisten Tests auch nicht schlecht ab, von daher sicher keijne falsche Wahl von BQ auf diesen Fertiger zu setzen. Mal gucken, wie sie sich mit den BQ Lüfis macht, wird ja oft gesagt, dass die nix auf Radis taugen.


----------



## Rangod (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Na endlich kommen die SW3 raus, die gibt es ja gefühlt schon seit 2 Jahren in diversen Netzteilen und dem Dark Rock Pro 3,  aber jetzt kann man sich die Dinger auch einzeln holen. Die AiOs klingen auch sehr vielversprechend,  gerade wegen der entkoppelten Pumpe, da bin ich schon auf die ersten Tests gespannt. Schade, dass die erst in 3 Monaten kommen werden.


----------



## Rayken (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Ne auf dem Dark Rock Pro 3 ist nur der 135mm Lüfter ein Silent Wings 3 Lüfter der andere ist nur ein Silent Wings 2 Lüfter.


----------



## Rangod (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Rayken schrieb:


> Ne auf dem Dark Rock Pro 3 ist nur der 135mm Lüfter ein Silent Wings 3 Lüfter der andere ist nur ein Silent Wings 2 Lüfter.



Ich weiß. Ich hab ja selbst einen


----------



## violinista7000 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

@ PCGH Bitte schnellst möglich testen! 

Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob Bequiet mit der AiO seinen Namen ehren kann. Meine bisher einzige Erfahrung habe ich mit einer Corsair H80 gemacht, und es war so als hätte ich ein Diesel im Gehäuse eingebaut.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> @ PCGH Bitte schnellst möglich testen!
> 
> Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob Bequiet mit der AiO seinen Namen ehren kann. Meine bisher einzige Erfahrung habe ich mit einer Corsair H80 gemacht, und es war so als hätte ich ein Diesel im Gehäuse eingebaut.



Naja, recht leise ist sie sicherlich im Vergleich zu den Mitbewerbern (das zeichnet BeQuiet ja auch aus). Aber die kochen auch nur mit Wasser, ich würde da jetzt nicht unbedingt auf ein Wunder hoffen 
Den Test wirst du wohl so August/September erwarten können


----------



## Schmidde (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Also diese Sache mit der rückwertigen Wasserführung halte ich nicht für plausibel.
> 
> Ich habe schon so einige laute und (vorallem) leise WaKü-System selbst getestet und verbaut, aber der CPU-Kühlkörper ist mir in keinem Fall als irgendeine Form von Geräusch- oder Vibrationsquelle aufgefallen.
> Zumal die Düsenplatte ja gerade dafür sorgen soll, dass statt eines laminaren ein turbulenter Fluss entsteht, um den Wärmeübergang auf das Wasser um Größenordnungen zu erhöhen. Die Umkehr der Flussrichtung macht die Düsenplatte obsolet.
> ...



Viel lässt sich halt an einer Wasserkühlung nicht optimieren. Dann doch einfach das Wasser in die falsche Richtung fließen lassen und das als der neue sh*t verkaufen


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



violinista7000 schrieb:


> @ PCGH Bitte schnellst möglich testen!
> 
> Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob Bequiet mit der AiO seinen Namen ehren kann. Meine bisher einzige Erfahrung habe ich mit einer Corsair H80 gemacht, und es war so als hätte ich ein Diesel im Gehäuse eingebaut.



Am 27.6. sind wir alle schlauer.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Am 27.6. sind wir alle schlauer.



Das gilt aber nur für die Eisbaer, nicht für die be quiet AIO. Wir wissen nicht für wann be quiet eine NDA gesetzt hat


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Chimera schrieb:


> Mal gucken, wie sie sich mit den BQ Lüfis macht, wird ja oft gesagt, dass die nix auf Radis taugen.



Da bewegen wir uns in einem Bereich von ~3°C was die BQ schlechter macht als andere Lüfter.
Nix weltbewegendes.
Die saugende Pumpe wird nochmal ein paar °C einbüßen, vermutlich wirds ~5°C schlechter als die Konkurrenz ausfallen.
Dafür muss man sich wahrscheinlich nicht zwangsweise neue Lüfter kaufen und erspart sich hoffentlich ein Pumpendrosseln.
Die Hauptkäuferschicht will ja eh nur die Optik einer Wasserkühlung.
Jedenfalls hört man kein anderes Argument wenn man vorpredigt das ein großer Towerkühler in einem großen Gehäuse sinnvoller ist.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die saugende Pumpe wird nochmal ein paar °C einbüßen, .



Woher kommt diese unsinnige Aussage? Es wäre mir neu, dass jemand den Aufbau der Pumpe kennt und damit eine Leistungseinschätzung abgeben könnte. Gibt es nicht schon genug falsche Gerüchte im Netz?


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



> wobei Be Quiet vor allem mit einer laut eigenen  Aussagen im AiO-Bereich einzigartigen Besonderheit wirbt: Die  Kühlflüssigkeit wird nicht durch die Düsenplatte auf den Kupferblock  gedrückt, sondern genau anders herum durch den Kreislauf gejagt.



Wenn ich mir einen klassischen Aufbau dieser AiO ansehe wär das doch die naheliegendste Vermutung das man einfach die Pumpenrichtung umdreht.
Und eine saugende Pumpe büßt nunmal etwas an Leistung ein.

Edit:
Golem spricht auch von einer saugenden Pumpe.
Be Quiet Silent Loop: Sei leise, Wasserkuhlung! - Golem.de


----------



## Chanks (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir einen klassischen Aufbau dieser AiO ansehe wär das doch die naheliegendste Vermutung das man einfach die Pumpenrichtung umdreht.
> Und eine saugende Pumpe büßt nunmal etwas an Leistung ein.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Deine Aussage würde eine direkte Abhängigkeit von Durchfluss und Kühlleistung voraussetzen, welche aber tatsächlich nicht existiert. Erst wenn der Durchfluss massiv einbricht schlägt sich das auch in den Temperaturen nieder und ab einem gewissen Durchfluss bringt mehr Durchfluss auch keine Verbesserung mehr bei der Temperatur. 

Gehen wie davon aus, dass die beinden Pumpen (Eisberg 2 und BQ) wieder eine Spezifikation von 120l/h bekommen, so ist da immer noch massiv Spielraum wo der Wasserdurchsatz gehemmt werden kann. 
Solang noch min 30l/h Wasser laufen solltest du keine großen Temperaturunterschiede wahrnehmen. Ich schätze, dass ist der Vorteil von Kupfer gegen die üblichen Alu Radatoren schon mehr von Bedeutung ist und folglich diese WaKü´s ehr vorne liegen. 

Auch kannst du gerne mal logisch begründen warum eine saugende Pumpe weniger Leistung bringen soll. Ob eine Pumpe saugt oder drückt ist für mich aus physikalischer Sicht völlig egal, solang der Druck im System konstant bleibt und dabei besteht keine Abhängigkeit von der Richtung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Es spielt ja keine Rolle was naheliegend sein könnte. Fakt ist, der innere Aufbau ist nicht bekannt. Ob er dem klassischem Aufbau angelehnt ist oder nicht, weiß niemand. Das kann dir nur be quiet! und der OEM Alphacool beantworten. Störend und nicht selten Rufschädigend sind einfach Gerüchte die ohne Fakten in die Welt posaunt werden. Denn die Leute klammern sich an solchen Aussagen und verbreiten sie dann weiter und weiter, selbst wenn sich am Ende herausstellt, dass sie völlig falsch sind und jeder Grundlage entbehren. 
Ich finde es einfach schade, wie schnell man sich mittlerweile in Foren an Aussagen festhält, diese Verbreitet und dann alle anderen das auch noch glauben, selbst wenn nachträglich Gegenteiliges bewiesen wird. Der Ruf ist bis dahin zerstört. Grade wenn es Leute tun, die viel in Foren unterwegs sind, die offensichtlich ein großes Wissen mit sich tragen und ansonsten akkurate Aussagen tätigen. Gerade hier sollte man vorsichtig mit Gerüchten sein die schnell Marken oder Produkte wirklich dauerhaft schädigen können.


----------



## Abductee (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben gleich von Rufschädigung zu sprechen?
Wenn die Pumpe wirklich leise arbeitet wird die sich blenden verkaufen.
Ob das umgedrehte Prinzip jetzt ein paar Grad schlechter ausfällt als bei der Konkurrenz (was jetzt nur eine Vermutung von mir ist!) juckt doch niemanden.
Mit einem 240er Radiator bewegt man sich trotzdem noch auf einem Level wie ein rießiger Turmkühler.
Alleine der Kupferradiator wär mir persönlich schon ein Kauf wert. Zusammen mit einer (wirklich) leisen Pumpe wird das eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Das gleiche gilt für den Eisbär.

@Chanks
In der Regel hat eine Pumpe eine geringere Saug- als Druckleistung.
Das muss jetzt aber gar nicht so ins Gewicht fallen, man sieht ja schön wie wenig Unterschied der Durchfluss bei den Wasserkühlern bewirkt.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Ich beschreibe einfach mal den Supergau. Es ist aber leider so, dass sich einfach einige Dinge in den Foren aufgrund anfänglich falscher Vermutungen oder falsch interpretierter Aussagen ziemlich schief gelaufen sind. Immer wieder gerne z.B. Cilit Bang zum spülen des Kreislaufs. Kann man unter bestimmten Umständen mit einer Sorte Cilit Bang machen wenn man sehr sorgsam damit umgeht, sorgt aber allgemein und immer wieder für massive Probleme bei Kunden. Aber es wird immer wieder empfohlen. Am Ende 5 machen es richtig, 200 falsch. Und Letztere schreiben das selten bis nie ins Forum, die landen dann bei uns. 
Manche sind sich gar nicht bewusst, wie sehr und vor allem dauerhaft sie bestimmte Dinge mit schnellen Aussagen beeinflussen können. Nicht immer, aber hin und wieder setzen sich solche Sachen bei andern Fest wenn sie von Leuten wie dir gesagt werden. F@H-Member, seit 2011 dabei, bei vielen Aussagen absolut Glaubwürdig und richtig. Da werden Aussagen für 100% voll von anderen genommen auch wenn sie nur ein vages Gerücht sind oder eine Vermutung auf Basis des eigenen Fachwissens. 

Bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen, vielleicht als übersorgsam. Und vielleicht als Hinweis darauf, wie viel Gewicht Aussagen auch von dir haben können


----------



## Chanks (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Abductee schrieb:


> @Chanks
> In der Regel hat eine Pumpe eine geringere Saug- als Druckleistung.
> Das muss jetzt aber gar nicht so ins Gewicht fallen, man sieht ja schön wie wenig Unterschied der Durchfluss bei den Wasserkühlern bewirkt.



Ja, das mag ja sein, ist aber bei einer AiO nicht relevant. Diese ist nämlich ein geschlossenes System für das Überall gilt: P_in=P_aus. Natürlich bewegen mehrere Komponenten im Kreislauf einen geringeren Durchfluss, da der Durchflusswiderstand steigt.

Ich denke es muss beachtet werden dass der Unterschied von saugen vs. pressen in einer AiO = 0 sein wird.
 Am Ende ist es nur Marketing und eine elegante Lösung das Astek Patent zu umgehen aber keine Revolution. Jede Pumpe in einem Kreislauf presst auf der einen Seite und saugt auf der anderen.



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich beschreibe einfach mal den Supergau. Es ist aber leider so, dass sich einfach einige Dinge in den Foren aufgrund anfänglich falscher Vermutungen oder falsch interpretierter Aussagen ziemlich schief gelaufen sind. Immer wieder gerne z.B. Cilit Bang zum spülen des Kreislaufs. Kann man unter bestimmten Umständen mit einer Sorte Cilit Bang machen wenn man sehr sorgsam damit umgeht, sorgt aber allgemein und immer wieder für massive Probleme bei Kunden. Aber es wird immer wieder empfohlen. Am Ende 5 machen es richtig, 200 falsch. Und Letztere schreiben das selten bis nie ins Forum, die landen dann bei uns.
> Manche sind sich gar nicht bewusst, wie sehr und vor allem dauerhaft sie bestimmte Dinge mit schnellen Aussagen beeinflussen können. Nicht immer, aber hin und wieder setzen sich solche Sachen bei andern Fest wenn sie von Leuten wie dir gesagt werden. F@H-Member, seit 2011 dabei, bei vielen Aussagen absolut Glaubwürdig und richtig. Da werden Aussagen für 100% voll von anderen genommen auch wenn sie nur ein vages Gerücht sind oder eine Vermutung auf Basis des eigenen Fachwissens.
> 
> Bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen, vielleicht als übersorgsam. Und vielleicht als Hinweis darauf, wie viel Gewicht Aussagen auch von dir haben können



Ich halte diese Kritik für anangebracht, denn ein Forum ist ja das Sprachrohr der Enduser. Das hier eventuelle Bedenken etc. angebracht werden, ist denke ich durchaus berechtigt und logisch, das dabei auch mal falsche Infos die Runde machen nur normal. Ist es aber nicht gerade die Aufgabe der Marketingabteilung und professioneller Reviews mit solchen Fehlinformationen aufzuräumen und diverse Sachen richtig zu stellen? 
Auch zu bedenken gilt, dass auch ihr Unternehmen einen Nutzen aus Foren zieht, denn einfacherer erfährt man nicht was bei der Konkurrenz schief läuft und wo man eventuell ansetzen könnte, Marktforschung und Umfragen sind immerhin auch nicht die billigsten Sparten eines Unternehmens, daher solte doch der Anteil an Verlusten durch "Rufmord" recht gering sein, wenn nicht sogar deutlich kleiner als der Gewinn der durch Empfehlungen erwächst. 

Die ganze Sache lässt sich allerdings auch abkürzen wenn einfach die Infos bezüglicher Vorteile einer "saugenden" Pumpe bekannt gegeben werden, ich bleibe bei der Vermutung  mit dem Patent


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

@ Chanks
Das hat nichts mit dem Marketing zu tun. Aussagen setzen sich schnell bei Leuten fest und bleiben dort, selbst wenn man das Gegenteil belegt. Das spielt heute leider keine Rolle mehr. Es gibt im Netz so viele Falschinformationen das man quasi auf jede Frage die  Antwort erhalten kann, die einem am besten passt. Der Glaube, dass Tests ein efektives Mittel sind, ist leider falsch. Im Grunde leben Firmen nur von ihrem Ruf, nichts anderem. Ein Ruf aufzubauen dauert lang, ihn zu zerstören nur 5 Minuten. Dabei spielen Testergebnisse nur eine geringfügige Rolle. Man kann mit Testergebnissen den Ruf pushen und Qualitäten zeigen, aber wenn schon 300 Aussagen zu etwas vorhanden sind die der Test alle wiederlegt,spielt der Test einfach keine Rolle mehr. 

Infos zur Pumpe gibt es nicht, da alles immer schneller kopiert und dupliziert wird. Unsere Erfahrungen mit Kopierer und Nachahmer ist gewaltig und selbst mit einem Patent hast du in den meisten Ländern kaum eine Chance irgendetwas zu bewirken. Oder der Prozess dauert so lange, dass dein Produkt schon wieder veraltet ist bevor die Kopien verschwinden. Oft wird sich genau das sogar zu Nutze gemacht. 

Es ist auch eher ein privates Anliegen. Ich bin in Foren unterwegs seit es Internet und Foren gibt. Vielleicht habe ich persönlich es auch einfach satt, immer wieder zu sehen das unscheinbare Aussagen langfristig extreme Wirkungen haben ohne, dass diese auf einer Grundlage oder Beweis basieren. Dieser Fall hier, ist nur eine winzige Kleinigkeit und in der Tat nichts drastisches oder dramatisches. Es war vielleicht so ein winziger kleiner Tropfen der dazu geführt hat, dass ich ein bisschen Frust zu dem ganzen Thema abgelassen habe. 
Dabei lag es am Ende nur an einer winzigen Formulierung, denn die Formulierung klang wie ein Fakt und nicht wie eine Spekulation. Kleinigkeit, stimmt, aber eben der winzige Tropfen. Ich wollte nur mal einen Denkanstoß geben. Das Internet ist frei und soll es auch bleiben, aber jede Aussage kann etwas auslösen... oder eben nicht. Das sollte man einfach wissen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*


Wartet doch einfach bis das Ding draußen ist, dann sieht (bzw hört) man ja wie gut oder schlecht die Pumpe ist.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> ...



Eddy, deine Bedenken sind sicherlich korrekt, gerade was die Interaktion Foren <-> Nutzer <-> Ruf <-> Hersteller angeht. Die Forennutzer und Tippgeber aber als ein Übel darzustellen ist genau verkehrt herum gedacht.

Stell dir doch einmal die Frage (z.B. bezüglich Cilit Bang) warum jemand seine WaKü so baut wie er sie baut, bzw. so reinigt wie er sie reinigt. Im Zweifel hat der Nutzer ersteinmal garkeine Ahnung und sucht unbedarft ersteinmal im Netz. Ich habe das gerade mal getan (google: "Wasserkühlung reinigen") und erhalte auf der 1. Seite *ausschließlich* Forenbeiträge, keinerlei redaktionell bearbeitete Beiträge oder gar Tipps&Tricks von einer Herstellerseite. Eine Seite von euch zu diesem Thema konnte ich übrigens bis Seite 10 nicht entdecken, weiter habe ich dann nicht geschaut.
Besagter Nutzer klickt sich also durch und macht es so, wie es seiner Meinung richtig ist. Letztere Meinung orientiert sich nunmal an den Infos die er in Foren findet, natürlich dort eher aus den Beiträgen die so klingen als könne man sie ernst nehmen und derjenige zu wissen scheint was er da sagt.

Ist der Tipp falsch, und wird er trotzdem immer wieder befolgt, ist das dann ein Fehler:
 a) des Tippgebers, weil er Unwahrheiten verbreitet,
b) des Tippbefolgers, weil er sich nicht anders informiert hat,
c) des Herstellers, weil er sein Produkt nicht entsprechend erklärt hat oder
d) des Händlers, weil er die Probleme kennt, aber nicht präventiv tätig wird ?

Warum sollten sich also gerade die Foristen, die zumindest etwas zu einem Thema schreiben, verantwortlich dafür fühlen, wenn sich ein Tipp als falsch herausstellt, oder ein Gerücht doch nicht den Tatsachen entspricht?
Gute redaktionelle Beiträge zum Thema Wasserkühlung gibt es quasi nicht. Schau dir doch z.B. mal das "digitale Sonderheft" der PCGH zu diesem Thema an. Es ist eine nette Einführung ohne wesentliche Fehler, beantwortet aber keine Detailsfragen von denen diverse auftauchen sobald man sich tatsächlich eine WaKü anschaffen will.
Oder warum schreiben Hersteller ein Marketinggeschwurbel wie in dieser News ohne konkret Fakten zu nennen und Hintergründe zu erläutern?

Wenn die Hersteller sich nicht selbst darum kümmern, dass ihre Produkte auch in den Foren richtig platziert werden und entsprechend viral vermarktet werden, ist es nicht die Schuld unbedarfter Foristen! Die wenigen Hersteller, die tatsächlich entsprechend virale Beiträge verfassen lassen sind dabei meist auch noch so geizig, dass den Testern für ihre Reviews gerade mal die Hardware überlassen wird. Statt alle Marketingmittel in Spammails (bzw. "Newsletter", z.B. auch von euch AT), Werbebanner und Anzeigen zu stecken, sollte lieber aggressiv viral investiert werden um sein Produkt entsprechend zu platzieren.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

@ Malkolm
Es wird hier OT, aber ich geh hier noch mal kurz darauf ein.

Du hast recht, Hersteller und auch wir haben hier geschlafen. Wenn man ganz ehrlich ist, solche Aufklärungsarbeitet kostet Zeit und damit Geld. Aber man verdient damit eben nichts. Das ist der Knackpunkt. Wir werden - sobald unser Umzug ins neue Hauptquartier getätigt ist - dahingehend anfangen solche Sachen in Videos etwas aufzuklären. Es ist eben auch ein zeitliches Problem.
Die Redaktionen erkennen aber auch erst jetzt langsam, wie interessant das Thema Wakü für die Leserschaft ist. Das lag ja langezeit fast vollständig brach. Wakü war eine Nische, durch das Modding und den Wunsch vieler Leute etwas individuelles zu haben, kommt der Trend jetzt wieder langsam in Schwung. Ich denke, da wird in Zukunft mehr kommen. Einige Webseiten die sich gar nicht mehr mit Wakü beschäftigt haben, konnte ich anmieren wieder ein bisschen was in diese Richtung zu zeigen, siehe z.B. Computerbase. Das war ein 6 Monatiger Akt die wieder dazu zu bekommen, was mit Wakükram zu machen. 

Ich drück die Daumen, dass sich mehr Webseiten und Hersteller daran beteiligen mehr Aufklärung zu leisten. Denn es ist ja auch in deren Sinne den Leuten zu zeigen wie es richtig geht, wie leicht und unkompliziet das sein kann wenn man einfach ein paar Punkte beachtet.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Die wenigen Hersteller, die tatsächlich entsprechend virale Beiträge verfassen lassen sind dabei meist auch noch so geizig, dass den Testern für ihre Reviews gerade mal die Hardware überlassen wird. n.


Verzeihung, aber Gratis-Hardware ist für freiwillige private Tester eine völlig ausreichende Entlohnung, da kommen ja durchaus mal größere Werte bei run.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Vor allem bei Qualität einiger privater Tests^^


----------



## Malkolm (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Das ist aber nicht ausreichend um Produkte viral zu platzieren. Dazu braucht es gute Tests.
Mal als Vergleich: Als Freelancer in der englischsprachigen Welt erhält man für eine Auftragsarbeit im Bereich Smartphone/Tablet zur prominenten Platzierung in Techforen/Blogs gerne mal 3k$ (+ das Gerät). Im Vergleich zu den erzielten Mehreinnahmen der Hersteller ist das in der Regel Peanuts.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @ Chanks
> Das hat nichts mit dem Marketing zu tun. Aussagen setzen sich schnell bei Leuten fest und bleiben dort, selbst wenn man das Gegenteil belegt. Das spielt heute leider keine Rolle mehr. Es gibt im Netz so viele Falschinformationen das man quasi auf jede Frage die  Antwort erhalten kann, die einem am besten passt. Der Glaube, dass Tests ein efektives Mittel sind, ist leider falsch. Im Grunde leben Firmen nur von ihrem Ruf, nichts anderem. Ein Ruf aufzubauen dauert lang, ihn zu zerstören nur 5 Minuten. Dabei spielen Testergebnisse nur eine geringfügige Rolle. Man kann mit Testergebnissen den Ruf pushen und Qualitäten zeigen, aber wenn schon 300 Aussagen zu etwas vorhanden sind die der Test alle wiederlegt,spielt der Test einfach keine Rolle mehr.
> 
> Infos zur Pumpe gibt es nicht, da alles immer schneller kopiert und dupliziert wird. Unsere Erfahrungen mit Kopierer und Nachahmer ist gewaltig und selbst mit einem Patent hast du in den meisten Ländern kaum eine Chance irgendetwas zu bewirken. Oder der Prozess dauert so lange, dass dein Produkt schon wieder veraltet ist bevor die Kopien verschwinden. Oft wird sich genau das sogar zu Nutze gemacht.
> ...



Fazit: Lest mehr PCGH, weniger Foren 




Malkolm schrieb:


> Eddy, deine Bedenken sind sicherlich korrekt, gerade was die Interaktion Foren <-> Nutzer <-> Ruf <-> Hersteller angeht. Die Forennutzer und Tippgeber aber als ein Übel darzustellen ist genau verkehrt herum gedacht.
> 
> Stell dir doch einmal die Frage (z.B. bezüglich Cilit Bang) warum jemand seine WaKü so baut wie er sie baut, bzw. so reinigt wie er sie reinigt. Im Zweifel hat der Nutzer ersteinmal garkeine Ahnung und sucht unbedarft ersteinmal im Netz. Ich habe das gerade mal getan (google: "Wasserkühlung reinigen") und erhalte auf der 1. Seite *ausschließlich* Forenbeiträge, keinerlei redaktionell bearbeitete Beiträge oder gar Tipps&Tricks von einer Herstellerseite. Eine Seite von euch zu diesem Thema konnte ich übrigens bis Seite 10 nicht entdecken, weiter habe ich dann nicht geschaut.
> Besagter Nutzer klickt sich also durch und macht es so, wie es seiner Meinung richtig ist. Letztere Meinung orientiert sich nunmal an den Infos die er in Foren findet, natürlich dort eher aus den Beiträgen die so klingen als könne man sie ernst nehmen und derjenige zu wissen scheint was er da sagt.
> ...



Leider werden solch fragwürdige Empfehlungen sehr häufig wiederholt, ohne dass sie durch eigene Erfahrungen bestätigt wurden. Da der Google-Algorithmus nur prüft, wie beliebt eine bestimmte Webseite für ein bestimmtes Thema ist, ist das Kriterium "ist bei Google auf Seite 1" für stetig wiedergekäute Falschaussagen unbrauchbar. Dagegen haben Wasserkühlungshersteller genauso wenig eine Chance, wie verleumdete Politiker oder von Desinformationskampagnen überlagerte wissenschaftliche Fakten. Oft wäre man schon froh, wenn sich neue Aussagen gegenüber alten durchsetzen würden.



> Warum sollten sich also gerade die Foristen, die zumindest etwas zu einem Thema schreiben, verantwortlich dafür fühlen, wenn sich ein Tipp als falsch herausstellt, oder ein Gerücht doch nicht den Tatsachen entspricht?
> Gute redaktionelle Beiträge zum Thema Wasserkühlung gibt es quasi nicht. Schau dir doch z.B. mal das "digitale Sonderheft" der PCGH zu diesem Thema an. Es ist eine nette Einführung ohne wesentliche Fehler, beantwortet aber keine Detailsfragen von denen diverse auftauchen sobald man sich tatsächlich eine WaKü anschaffen will.
> Oder warum schreiben Hersteller ein Marketinggeschwurbel wie in dieser News ohne konkret Fakten zu nennen und Hintergründe zu erläutern?



Ich bitte zu entschuldigen, dass die bisherige Zusammenstellung von PCGH-Wasserkühlungstests und -Anleitungen Lücken aufweist – ich würde gerne mehr dazu machen, aber meine anderen Zuständigkeitsbereiche stoßen bei einem deutlich größeren Leserkreis auf Zustimmung. Nichtdestotrotz sammel ich Anregungen und Frage für weitere Wasserkühlungsartikel. Bislang sind mir aber nur wenige Lücken aufgefallen; die meisten Anfragen sind sehr systemspezifisch und erfordern eine individuelle Beratung.



> Wenn die Hersteller sich nicht selbst darum kümmern, dass ihre Produkte auch in den Foren richtig platziert werden und entsprechend viral vermarktet werden, ist es nicht die Schuld unbedarfter Foristen! Die wenigen Hersteller, die tatsächlich entsprechend virale Beiträge verfassen lassen sind dabei meist auch noch so geizig, dass den Testern für ihre Reviews gerade mal die Hardware überlassen wird. Statt alle Marketingmittel in Spammails (bzw. "Newsletter", z.B. auch von euch AT), Werbebanner und Anzeigen zu stecken, sollte lieber aggressiv viral investiert werden um sein Produkt entsprechend zu platzieren.



Es gibt im Netz einige Beispiele für "Reviews", bei denen der Hersteller dem "Tester" mehr als nur die Hardware überlassen hat. Eine Besserung des allgemeinen Informationsstandes hat dies meiner Meinung nach nicht zur Folge – ganz im Gegenteil. Vom Hersteller (mit)finanzierte Inhalte, sei es in Hardware oder in Dollar, sind alzu oft reine Werbung, nur für den Laien nicht als solche zu erkennen.




Malkolm schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht ausreichend um Produkte viral zu platzieren. Dazu braucht es gute Tests.
> Mal als Vergleich: Als Freelancer in der englischsprachigen Welt erhält man für eine Auftragsarbeit im Bereich Smartphone/Tablet zur prominenten Platzierung in Techforen/Blogs gerne mal 3k$ (+ das Gerät). Im Vergleich zu den erzielten Mehreinnahmen der Hersteller ist das in der Regel Peanuts.



Du kannst die Umsätze und Gewinne, die Smartphonehersteller erzielen, nicht mit dem Kühlungsmarkt vergleichen.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

@Malkolm
Du hast völlig falsche Vorstellungen von Umsätzen und Gewinnen in der Kühlungsbranche. Du vergleichst Smartphones mit Kühlerhersteller? Ersteres ist eine Milliardenindustrie die es tatsächlich nicht interessiert wenn sie mal 20-200k aus dem Fenster werfen. Letzters hat im Schnitt Umsätze die selten überhaupt den einstelligen Millionenbetrag überschreiten. Abzüglich der Unkosten und Steuern, bleibt gar nicht mal so viel übrig. Dazu gibt es zugängliche Wirtschaftsberichte die man einholen kann. Und ich rede hier von Brands die "Weltweit" unterwegs sind.
Allerdings gibt es sogar in vielen europäischen Ländern überhaupt kein Markt für Wasserkühlung. Selbst in Japan ist Wasserkühlung und Modding überhaupt kein Thema. Die erste offizielle Moddingveranstaltung überhaupt gab es dort im November (oder Dezember?) letzten Jahres mit einer überschaubaren Besucheranzahl von knapp 200 Leuten. Nur um mal zu zeigen das selbst in Industriestarken Ländern das Thema noch eine Randerscheinung ist. 
Smartphones? Ganz andere Welt.

PS: Ich kenne jemanden der gegen Endgelt Smartphones und Tablets promotet und davon lebt, aber 3k.... da ist er nicht mal im Ansatz, eher 300 pro Auftrag, je nach Länge des Textes und je nach Wunsch was da alles rein soll. Objektiv ist da aber rein gar nichts mehr. 
Selbst viele großen Awards kann man kaufen und muss sie sogar kaufen. Ich hab hier auf meinem Tisch ein Angebot einer namenhaften Zeitschrift (nicht PCGH und auch nicht C´t) die gegen eine gewisse Summe erlaubt, das ich in unserem Shop ein Award zeigen kann und mich damit rühmen darf. Derartiges findet man auf vielen Seiten. Die Leute vertrauen darauf, aber echt ist das nicht.
Ich bekomme jede Woche Anfragen von Leuten die gegen Geld Bewertungen auf Geizhals, Idealo, Amazon ect. schreiben. Sogar solche die z.B. nur 4 Sterne für ein Produkt geben damit es nicht so auffällt. So sieht leider die Realität aus.

Ich habe aber keine Lust auf solchen Mist. Ihr etwa?


----------



## Malkolm (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Ihr seid doch beide Profis. Dieser "Mist" nennt sich virales Marketing und ist in meinen Augen ersteinmal wertneutral hinzunehmen.
Es geht doch gerade um die Wirkung, die z.B. Forenbeiträge und Revievs in Bewertungen auf das Kaufverhalten haben. Zurecht hast du angemerkt, dass (falsche) Gerüchte auch schnell mal ein gutes Produkt zum Rohrkrepierer werden lassen. Damit genau das nicht passiert sollten Hersteller entsprechend positive Tests platzieren.

Wo du Eddy an die Verantwortung von unbedarften Foristen appelierst mahne ich mehr Professionalität von Wasserkühlungsherstellern an. Natürlich ist das Modding und Kühlsegment sehr überschaubar, entsprechend günstig ist es aber im Gegenzug auch entsprechendes Marketing zu betreiben, da nur an vergleichsweise wenigen Stellen eine entsprechende Platzierung nötig ist um einen nachhaltigen Effekt zu erzielen.
Und Torsten: Prominente Platzierung meint auch ein entsprechendes google-ranking, welches ebenfalls für wenig Geld zu haben ist.

Dass das Ganze funktioniert lässt sich z.B. an anderen Produkten von beQuiet! sehen. BQ hat gute Produkte im Bereich PSU  und FAN, welche sich vorallem im deutschsprachigen Raum hervorragend verkaufen. Natürlich ist das ihr Heimatmarkt, aber die Produkte selbst sind auch in anderen Ländern erhältlich und dort nicht schechter. Trotzdem spielten BQ Produkte z.B. in Übersee lange keinerlei Rolle. Fragt man dagegen hier im Forum nach Empfehlungen für PSUs oder Lüfter erhält man totsicher immer ein BQ-Produkt als Antwort, ursprünglich getriggert durch gute Tests.
Glaubt ihr, dass jeder, der in einer PSU-Empfehlung zur Verwendung eines Multi-Rail-Designs rät auch weiß wovon er spricht? Sicher nicht, aber muss er das überhaupt? Ebenfalls nein! Der Empfehler hat irgendwann mal irgendwo gelesen was das genau war und sich gemerkt "Multirail = gut, Singlerail = alt, mist". Genau der Effekt, Eddy, den du anprangerst, nur mit positiven Auswirkungen auf das Produkt und den Hersteller. Dieses Schwarmverhalten muss man nutzen und nicht verdammen!


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Es ist kein virales Marketing, wenn man Tests, Kundenrezessionen und Kundenbewertungen kauft. Ebenso tolle Auszeichnungen und Logos die lediglich suggerieren wie toll etwas ist aber auf keinerlei Grundlage basiert. Das ist Mist und Kundenverarsche erster Klasse und sollte verboten werden. Das Meiste ist auch verboten, kann aber kaum kontrolliert werden (Kundenrezessionen).  Das mag für einige ok sein, wiederspricht aber gänzlich unserer Firmenpolitik. 

Du hast recht, wir haben unser Marketing massiv verschlafen, daher wurde ich ja kürzlich geholt, daher wird das Marketing bei uns weiter verstärkt, weil wir mittlerweile gemerkt haben das etwas schief läuft. Mittlerweile läuft ja wieder der Alphacool Kanal, Living with Aquatuning, wir unterstützen mittlerweile extrem viele Modder, Facebook erwacht wieder zum Leben und wir sind in Foren wieder aktiver unterwegs. Wir werden den normalen Aquatuning Kanal wieder starten und noch einiges mehr machen. Aber ja, das läuft erst seit einigen Monaten.

Was ich anpranger ist, dass wir alle mittlerweile zu viel herausposaunen ohne zu wissen von was wir eigentlich reden und viele vieles einfach nur nachplappern. Das war früher mal anders, da hat man hinterfragt, das ist völlig verlorengegangen. Das schreit ja gradezu danach übers Ohr gehauen zu werden.


----------



## maximusoptimus (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

So viel Text o.O
Und dabei wollte ich doch nur was über die Kühlung und nichts über virales Marketing wissen xD


----------



## Kolonka (4. August 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

hi,
weiß jemand ob die kühlung erweiterbar ist wie die alphacool eisbär (sprich normale G1/4'' fittinge)? ich würde später gerne einen anderen radiator und andere schläuche nehmen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. August 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

Die abgebildeten Anschlüsse sehen genauso aus, wie bei der Eisbaer und radiatorseitig erwarte ich erneut normale Nexxxos – genauso, wie bei Eisbaer, Eisberg, Fractal Design Kelvin und den von Eddy geleakten Details nach auch der kommenden Eiswolf.


----------



## Kolonka (6. August 2016)

*AW: Be Quiet: Silent-Loop-Waküs mit rückwärtigem Wasserstrom*

wäre es dann möglich, einen direkten vergleich der silentloop pumpen-kombi gegen die eisbaer pumpen-kombi (und evtl. verglechbaren) zu machen, sobald diese verfügbar sind? also lautheit unter verschiedenen spannungen, durchfluss mit identischen schläuchen und radiator und ein vergleich der cpu-kühler?


----------

